# Sucker patties



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Gut some carp, suckers, whitefish, grayling or whatever.
Cut the larger fish in pieces. Do not remove the head.
Put the fish in a steamer or colander pot. Add lemon juice and a little salt to a pint of water and bring to a boil. 
Steam the fish until their eyeballs turn white.
Rinse the fish in lukewarm water, then let cool.
Flake the meat off the bones (except the mudlines on carp and suckers) and set aside. Don't forget to save the cheek meat.
Strain a cup of the juice from the pot and set aside.

Dice up some onions and a little celery. Shred a couple medium potatoes. 
Cook the veggies in butter until the onions are soft.
Mix the cup of fish broth, cooked veggies, and the fish meat thoroughly.
Add your favorite seasonings, shredded cheese if you like.
Form into patties and then fry in hot butter until golden brown.


Back east we would shoot Redhorse Suckers during the Spring spawning season with our bows, then make a mess of these sucker patties and put them in the freezer.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Salmon (or whatever) Patties*

bump


----------

